# metal mesh filter guards



## inuudo (Sep 23, 2012)

I'd like to switch out the foam filter guards I have on the intakes for stainless steel. I've found some on eBay in sizes 12/14/16 mm but I am not sure what size I would need for AquaClear filters size 20/30/50. 

Can anyone who has used the steel guards on AquaClear filters tell me what size they got? 

Also, if there is a source in BC that I could order from, I would prefer that. I have looked locally (Abbotsford) but no one has them.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I got mine from Pat @ Canadian Aquatics.

Don't remember the size, I had to silicon the rubber piece to make it fit, but the stainless steel pre-filters is where it's at for sure.


----------



## inuudo (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks, I'll contact Canadian Aquatics.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I changed from sponge to mesh prefilters, but went back to sponges. I liked the look of mesh but found my filters got way too grungy and needed changing more often.


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

why not just dig out some mesh from under a pile in your garage and tie it on to the filter?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

TomC said:


> I changed from sponge to mesh prefilters, but went back to sponges. I liked the look of mesh but found my filters got way too grungy and needed changing more often.


They definitely do... I still prefer it though. Washing it out like a strainer it's a bit of a pain.


----------

